# #243. Wannabe Satan. Wannabe Korean. Not Wannabe Americans. Worse, Maxine Waters. You Have to Laugh!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton and Sasquatch Show #243


Aside from this being our 243rd show it's a pretty good one. The world has become pretty absurd and we're going to point it out, laugh at it and explain how we can fix this mess. With Independence Day just behind us we find out most college kids are not proud of our country. Oh course none of...




www.podomatic.com





We talk. You laugh. We laugh. We have to laugh.
My question is, when does it stop being gallows humor and begins to be the crazy laughter of someone suffering from insanity? Who could have predicted the world would go so bonkers?


----------



## KWallace (Jul 27, 2020)

I heard on the AM radio. *Somebody said they were trying to hang on to their humanity.* Is there a point where we are going to have to get mean with foreigners. I've been thinking there is not one way to act, but it takes a variety of types of people. Is being a patsy a crime? But we are being so good, but losing our country. How nice or mean should we really be as a nation to outsiders. I pray to the Lord.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KWallace said:


> How nice or mean should we really be as a nation to outsiders. I pray to the Lord.


_"Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.’ This is the first and greatest commandment. And the second is like it: ‘Love your neighbor as yourself.’ All the Law and the Prophets hang on these two commandments."_
Being mean is not an option. But lions do not make good doormats... if you get my drift.
Be bold for what is right, but do not allow hate into your heart.


----------



## KWallace (Jul 27, 2020)

My Uncle who fought for three years in the pacific and 'saw' 495 of out of 500 of his fellow soldiers die. Said, "how do you know when a Japanese sniper is dead. When you see all the pieces fall out of the tree." My northern friend (neighbor) couldn't understand. And still doesn't. I am certain that only White, US, and good is my true neighbor. And My Uncle was a Lion.

“If you knew this day what would bring peace — but now it is hidden from your eyes. 43. For the days will come on you when your enemies will build an embankment against you, surround you, and hem you in on every side. 44. They will crush you and your children within you to the ground, and they will not leave one stone on another in you, because you did not recognize the time of your visitation.”


----------

